# Outlook attachment font size too big



## tfarinn (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi,

I encountered a problem with the attachment recieved in MS Outlook 2003.
When I click on the attachment recieved, it will prompt us *Open *or *Save*. If I click *Open*, the attachment will be open and the font size of the content will be very large. But if i click *Save*, the attachment opens as normal font size.

I try create my account profile in another PC, and it doesn't happen this way. So i were wonder if my Outlook is being corrupted or misconfigured...:4-dontkno

OS: Windows XP Professional
Outlook: MS Outlook 2003

Please advice, Thanks!

Fly


----------



## tfarinn (Dec 13, 2007)

Edit: This problem only apply when I recieve a MS Office Word 2003 attachment. I have tried recreate the profile but end up the same.


----------



## mayureshbhagwat (Jun 23, 2008)

tfarinn said:


> Edit: This problem only apply when I recieve a MS Office Word 2003 attachment. I have tried recreate the profile but end up the same.


When you open Microsoft Word 2003 documents from e-mail attachments or from other sources, Word 2003 displays them in what is called a "Reading Layout". While this layout is supposed to make the documents easier to scan through as it repaginates them to better fit your screen, many people dislike this feature as it can mess up tables of contents, lists, tables, and long paragraphs.

If you'd like to disable this feature and open documents in the default (Print Layout) instead, follow this tip.

1. Click the "Tools" menu and choose "Options".
2. When the "Options" multi-tabbed dialog box appears, click "General".
3. Uncheck "Allow starting in Reading Layout".
4. Click "OK" to close the dialog box.:grin:


----------

